# Форум на русском языке  > Новости  > Высокие технологии  >  Windows погубила универсального солдата

## ALEX(XX)

Вооруженные силы США, которые пытаются оснастить солдат принципиально новой экипировкой, приняли решение упростить ее. Поводом для этого стали неудачные испытания системы Land Warrior, проведенные в июле 2003 года, сообщается на сайте Washington ProFile.

Ранее предполагалось, что солдаты спецподразделений вооруженных сил США уже в 2004 году будут оснащены новой боевой системой: портативным компьютером, подключенным к общевойсковой командной сети; спутниковой радиостанцией; шлемом, на забрале которого отражаются показания датчиков и информация, получаемая из компьютера, а также винтовкой, оснащенной видеокамерой и тепловым датчиком, которая позволит солдату вести огонь из-за прикрытия, не подставляя голову под пули противника.

Проект Land Warrior стартовал в 1991 года, когда после войны в Персидском заливе, исследовательская группа Армии США рекомендовала кардинально изменить взгляд на солдата. Война в Персидском заливе показала, что приказы до пехотинцев доходят с опозданиями и, зачастую, с искажениями. Солдаты часто оказываются не готовы к быстрому изменению обстановки, часто они оказываются не способны сориентироваться на местности, системы передачи информации ненадежны. Не получая оперативных инструкций, пехотинцы несут потери и не могут выполнить боевую задачу. В результате, американские военные аналитики пришли к выводу, что в войнах 21 века солдат будет являться не бойцом, полностью зависящим от приказов и информации, которая передается через много посредников, а "комплексной военной системой", способной действовать абсолютно самостоятельно и автономно.

Проект Land Warrior ставит своей задачей создание экипировки для пехотинца и солдат подразделений, которые действуют в непосредственном контакте с пехотой. Разрабатываются пять базовых моделей, предназначенных для использования спецподразделениями, десантно- штурмовыми группами, мотопехотой и т.д., а также комплект для командира подразделения (в состав комплекта может входить лэптоп и спутниковая радиостанция). Предполагается, что универсальный солдат сможет мгновенно получать команды и оперативную информацию с поля боя, из штаба ему будут, возможно, передавать подробные карты местности, каждый военнослужащий сможет потребовать помощи "нажатием клавиши мышки".

Первые испытания системы прошли в 2000 году на базе 82-й Воздушно-Десантной Дивизии\\82nd Airborne Division (в 2003 году захватила Багдад). Тесты закончились неудачей. В 2001 году появился новый образец Land Warrior, который был на 12 кг легче и на $80 тыс. дешевле. Столь серьезное удешевление (с $90 тыс. до $10-12 тыс.) произошло, прежде всего, за счет удешевления компьютерных составляющих и усиления конкуренции на рынке информационных технологий: многие компании оказались способными произвести подобные системы. К примеру, первый компьютер, разработанный для Land Warrior стоит $32 тыс. и его была способна производить лишь одна фирма. Ныне подобное устройство стоит около $440 и его способны производить 12 компаний. Аналогичный процесс произошел и в сфере проводов: комплект проводов, способных соединить воедино части системы, изначально стоил $5 тыс., ныне цена упала до $100. Современный комплект Land Warrior весит около 50 кг, в 2004 году должен появиться образец весом, примерно, 40 кг. Из них на долю электроники приходится примерно 8 кг.

Одним из недостатков системы является ее высокая энергоемкость. Аккумуляторы, которые обеспечивают работу системы, весят примерно 1 кг и ныне их хватает всего лишь на 150 минут бесперебойной работы. Статистика войны в Ираке показывает, что средняя продолжительность боевого столкновения составляла, по меньшей мере 300 минут. Однако главной проблемой стали фатальные недостатки программного обеспечения. Изначально универсальные солдаты должны были пользоваться операционной системой MS Windows, соответствующим образом адаптированной для военных нужд. Однако использование MS Windows приводило к постоянному "зависанию" компьютеров и несколько месяцев назад было принято решение создать программное обеспечение на Linux. Кроме того, ныне планируется установить компьютерные серверы на бронемашинах, которые доставляют "универсальных солдат" к месту боя.

Если очередные испытания пройдут успешно, то Министерство Обороны США планирует в 2006 году закупить около 47 тыс. подобных комплектов. Впрочем, сроки принятия этой техники на вооружение ВС США переносились уже три раза: изначально планировалось, что первый боеспособный комплект появится в 2001 году. Кроме того сегодня достоверно неизвестно, насколько эффективны будут универсальные солдаты на поле боя - теоретически их противник сможет перехватывать сигналы, прерывать их и даже отдавать фальшивые приказы.

Интересно, каково быть админом в такой армии? 

Источник: securitylab.ru

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Geser

> Кроме того сегодня достоверно неизвестно, насколько эффективны будут универсальные солдаты на поле боя - теоретически их противник сможет перехватывать сигналы, прерывать их и даже отдавать фальшивые приказы.


А для того что бы этого не происходило придумали шифрование  :Smiley:  Вероятно автор статьи о нём не слыхал  :Smiley:

----------


## ALEX(XX)

Что шифруется, то и дешифруется. Вообще, современные войны, это в первую очередь РЭБ(радиоэлектронная борьба). Всем известно, что нарушив работу коммуникаций противника, мы добиваемся существенного перевеса. Нарушить работу аппаратуры, дело нехитрое. ИМХО, обвешивание солдата разного рода побрякушками, понижает "качество" солдата, так как он будет больше полагаться на технику, нежели на свои качества, такие как: реакция, выносливость и пр. Не спорю, техническое оснащение необходимо, но не стоит чрезмерно увлекаться этим, ибо ни к чему хорошему это не приведёт.

----------


## Geser

> Что шифруется, то и дешифруется.


Конечно всё можно дешифровать, однако времени на это уйдёт очень много. А оперативная информация с поля боя расшифрованная даже через день не имеет никакой ценности. Вклиниться в шифрованную линию в режиме реального времени, насколько я знаю, невозможно. Так что подделка команд вряд-ли грозит. А подслушивание хоть и возможно, но бесполезно.
Конечно нужно свести количество информации передаваемой по сети к минимуму. Карты глупо передовать, все нужные карты уже должны быть в компьютере. А вот положение своих и чужих передавать необходимо, что бы своих не постреляли, что проишодит регулярно.

----------


## Sanja

нафига вклиниваца? одогнал урал со средсвами поставления активных помех в широком спектре... и пепетс и GPS i Satellite i-net i vsemu ostalnomu  :Smiley: 

дальше больше - СВЧ антенну напревленную и солдат током ударит нехило... Ж)

----------

